# Went In To Puchase Two 2009 Trek 4300 Disc's and Left With....



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

...a 2009 Gary Fisher Marlin Disc and a 2008 Trek 6000 Disc for the wife! We are extremely happy with our new bikes and had a great experience with one of our LBS's.

We were originally going back to our LBS to place our order for two 4300's when the owner showed us a 2008 Trek 6000 that he had on clearance. It was a 15.5" which fit my wife perfectly, and for $70 more than the '09 4300 we gladly purchased it.

Not to be outdone by my wife, I asked the owner what he could do for me and he gave me a great price on a 21" 2009 Gary Fisher Marlin Disc. Overall, we had a great bike buying experience and are really enjoying our new bikes! Hope you don't mind a lot of pics.

*2009 Gary Fisher Marlin Disc; $675*













































*2008 Trek 6000 Disc; $599*


----------



## bluecougar26 (Sep 6, 2008)

How much was the Trek, if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks,


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent pictures man. Love the GF too.


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

bluecougar26 said:


> How much was the Trek, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks,


I don't mind at all. We got it for $599 out the door.


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

cyrix said:


> Excellent pictures man. Love the GF too.


Thanks!


----------



## bluecougar26 (Sep 6, 2008)

MATT0404 said:


> I don't mind at all. We got it for $599 out the door.


Lucky... I am dying to buy a '09 4300 disc but can't find it lower than the MSRP $599.99. Been to several shops too and the px is the same.

Man I would be all over that 6000 for that price. Enjoy, both bike look awesome!


----------



## LOVELESS (Aug 15, 2008)

wow, those are very nice...:thumbsup: and the price seems good..

You had a great LBS, unlike me, I paid $600 flat for my 2009 Cannondale F7:bluefrown: My LBS lied about the bike being on sale($600+TAX) and would sell it to me for $560 + TAX, Later on I found out the msrp was $560
I thought I had a good deal and saved $40 dollars

Oh well, at least I know i paid the msrp price and didn't get rip off, overall I really like the bike and I'm not the type that complains... Thou I wish the bike was complete black or white, not really a fan of 3 different colors..


----------



## retro-newb (Aug 20, 2008)

two very solid bikes!! being close to the new model year and the end of the major riding season,ive heard you can get some better prices. congrats!


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We have all day free tomorrow and are looking forward to a long ride.

Sorry to hear about some of your experiences with your LBS. My LBS had the 2009 Trek 4300 Disc's listed for $549, and I had him down to $529 ea. for two. I posted the prices that I got each bike for right before the picture series for reference. I know that when I was searching for bikes it helped to know what others were paying. 

Thanks again


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats. Nice bikes and great prices. Do your wife a BIG favor and get her a new saddle asap! Trust me, the stock saddle is pure torture.


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

^^I know! She's already complained about it. Even the Bontrager Lux on the Marlin is pretty bad. We'll definitely be picking up some new ones soon.


----------



## HTMarlin09 (Oct 11, 2008)

That was the PIC that had me want one!!! Then the test ride SEALED the DEAL!! Nothing rides like a fisher---


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice bikes! You definitely went a step above the 4300s. Now go get them dirty!


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

HTMarlin09 said:


> That was the PIC that had me want one!!! Then the test ride SEALED the DEAL!! Nothing rides like a fisher---


Glad I could help out! :thumbsup:

I've been putting the Marlin through its paces, and I'm still loving it. I'm sure you'll be more than happy with yours. Good luck!



luckycharms said:


> Nice bikes! You definitely went a step above the 4300s. Now go get them dirty!


Oh, they're dirty now! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

Great find on the bikes man. Clearance is cool aint it? Got two Trek 4500's for less than a grand out the door with two helmets, water bottles w/ carriers, and a mini pump. LBS really can do ya a solid favor if you catch em at the right time. Congrats on the "steals".


----------



## Lukem (Oct 17, 2008)

AndysTrek said:


> Clearance is cool aint it? LBS really can do ya a solid favor if you catch em at the right time.


thats for sure...fall seems to be a pretty good time to buy a bike, with closeouts on the 08's and even some early specials (if your lucky) on the 09 models. My bike was a closeout on a 2008 (MSRP $1000, got it for $650), and I couldnt be happier.


----------



## raf66 (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice bikes!


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Your wife will love that 08 Trek 6000. I've beat the piss out of mine this year and I've loved every minute of it!

Congrats on the great buys!


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

i think your missus needs to put her seatpost up a bit.

i love my Bontrager Race saddle, but women often prefer a different shape for obvious reasons. just don't waste money on a gel cover.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

I like the gary fisher and trek for that matter I like the black bikes


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

the trek 4300 is $580 at my local bike shop.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Gsromich said:


> the trek 4300 is $580 at my local bike shop.


This thread is from '08


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Gsromich said:


> the trek 4300 is $580 at my local bike shop.


Welcome to 2010 .


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Old thread is OLD.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

At least he is using the search


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Don't Jump to Conclusions...*



GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> At least he is using the search


He could have his view preferences set incorrectly.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

O..


----------



## pataky (Feb 8, 2010)

I am a first timer that has just purchased a new '09 marlin disc from my LBS. I paid $575 and I can't wait for the snow and most importantly road salt to wash away.


----------

